# Fun with an adjective



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Some adjectives change their meaning when used before or after a noun.

What's the difference between a "boa secretária" and a "secretária boa"? 

The "boa secretária" says "good morning, chief", the "secretária boa" says "is it morning already, chief?".

and,


"Uma mulher boa" means "A hot woman".
"Uma boa mulher" means "A good woman" (as in Mother Theresa).

So be careful ;-)


----------

